# Attn. Fly tyers ..



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Lets start a fly swap . 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I know theres some tyers out there........

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm in keep me up dated

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I would like to do just streamers. Most of us will fish salmon in the fall. Then the onset of winter depression will kick in. When this feeling comes after the salmon run. I normally spend as much time as possible chasing browns with streamers. From experience I've noticed most guys do this.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

keep me posted if this gets close to going for streamers cause i would want in on the swap. any ways best of luck.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Im game for streamers ..especially steelie & salmon streamers..i havent really tied any just moved back up here from southern missouri .. I can tie some pretty rad articulateds for browns & big bows 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I was hoping you would show swaprat. Once we have ten guys I would say get it started. If I can be any assistance let me know.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

We have 3 so far not including myself lets hope we can get some more people

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm new to tying but have been successful with a couple of streamers so far. I'd do it if you'll have me.

Migabby


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

That makes 5 all together

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

I have no streamer materials, thanks for the excuse to buy more stuff guys!!!!! LMBO.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Any time lol ....everyone needs an excuse to get more supplys

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I used to smoke too and thought that was costly, until I got into Fly Fishing!!:lol:

Migabby


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

any up dates i am thinking a shinner pattren for me for steel and some extras. for you guys lol's salmon flies in other words that i use on the manistee every year. any ways best of luck.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

rcleofly said:


> I was hoping you would show swaprat. Once we have ten guys I would say get it started. If I can be any assistance let me know.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
same here if you need help on rules etc.. 

btw what are the rule if it is going on? how are we going to handle shipping ? 5 buck in the envlope and a altoids tin full of flies with a second evlope with return name etc on it . or other methods? also list how many flies we need..when we get there? we could do the five we got and tie 12 flies we each get two and and the guy that ran the swap gets four as a *tip* just for running the swap? or ten what ever and every one gets two? any ways let us know what your planning so we all can get started on flies.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, wish I could help you guys out with your count and join, but I probably wouldn't be able to tie anything for at least a few weeks, maybe a month. Busted up my wrist pretty bad last sunday and got a fancy new plate and some pins holding it together, and not sure I can do much I handed like that. Busted the ankle too, but that wouldn't really affect my tying. It is funny, though, because I was just sorting through my stuff thinking how much I would like to be able to tie up some streamers since I have 2 weeks off of work for recovery. I have been watching for a decent swap, as trout streamer swaps, king streamers, and bass bug swaps are my favorites.....always neat to see what other guys are coming up with. Maybe once you get them all done and collected you could post up a pic of what everyone came up with for the swap? Anyways, good luck w/ your swap and hopefully I'll be able to jump in on the next one.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> Well, wish I could help you guys out with your count and join, but I probably wouldn't be able to tie anything for at least a few weeks, maybe a month. Busted up my wrist pretty bad last sunday and got a fancy new plate and some pins holding it together, and not sure I can do much I handed like that. Busted the ankle too, but that wouldn't really affect my tying. It is funny, though, because I was just sorting through my stuff thinking how much I would like to be able to tie up some streamers since I have 2 weeks off of work for recovery. I have been watching for a decent swap, as trout streamer swaps, king streamers, and bass bug swaps are my favorites.....always neat to see what other guys are coming up with. Maybe once you get them all done and collected you could post up a pic of what everyone came up with for the swap? Anyways, good luck w/ your swap and hopefully I'll be able to jump in on the next one.


 
sorry to hear about your arm and stuff to bad you can't get in on it. maybe will have to do a steelly swap for winter steel later when you can join. and way best wishes.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here are my flies for the swap and some extra stone flies I threw in there.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

My opinion is to figure out whos all in ,and what there going to tie.then figure the number of flies per person .. Set a date to have them tied by and everyone can send them to me with a recipe of materials ect.then I can divide them up end send them to every one ...

When we can decide on whos all in and what patterns ect.. We can put this into motion 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

